

Foursquare unveils API to the public - nextatom
http://www.nextatom.com/?p=941

======
ilikekittens
You seem to have entirely paraphrased their own press release without adding
any value: [http://foursquare.tumblr.com/post/246291833/we-heard-you-
lik...](http://foursquare.tumblr.com/post/246291833/we-heard-you-like-apis)

Link to the source, not your own blog.

